# im booked in at tr racing on 1st of july :)



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

just got my first skyline but shes got a bit of an engine rumble at 3k revs so ive booked her in for some of the legendary tweenie rob magic. ive heard alot of good things about rob will be good to finally meet him  im freshly converted from cosworth to jap


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well engine is out :smokin:

crank is fubared :bawling: but has a jun oil pump in it just gotta wait and see if the pump is knackered too ?

crank and shells are well worn out but still held 2 bar hot idle oil pressure so im hoping pump is still good.


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

For the price of a new oil pump would you not be better off just buying a new one?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Jun pumps are over 700 quid! I wonder if it had the Jun pump fitted without a baffled sump...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

if the pump is knackered thinking about an n1 and sensible power around 530 forever. but if the pump is good thinking sump extension trust and baffles, forged and scope for up to 800 hp in the future.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

N15SAN said:


> For the price of a new oil pump would you not be better off just buying a new one?



where do you stop though mate. best part of £1k for a new pump. 

rob can check the pump for wear and we go from there.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

So it had the Jun pump and no sump baffle/extension? That might be what caused the shell/crank damage - it flows a lot more than stock as well has having more pressure I think, and the oil doesn't tend to drain from the head very well.

N1 Pumps aren't great, the Jun should still be ok fingers crossed


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

so you're going for stock displacement forged internals right? what about headwork, just a refresh or are they touching it a bit


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well jun pump is in good health :chuckle:

top bunch of guys at tr racing :bowdown1:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

souroull said:


> so you're going for stock displacement forged internals right? what about headwork, just a refresh or are they touching it a bit


block is away for boring now to 87 mm.
new 87mm wiseco pistons.
trust sump extension.
jun pump.
new late style crank and standard rods.
has high lift cams already head just gotta be checked by rob.
it must have an uprated fuel pump already as the car has already made 535 bhp on its current fuel setup.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

just spoke to justin car is now being run in  im well excited now


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I bet you can hardly wait mate.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

lol ... when you picking it up then


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

top guys mate, you wont be disappointed.

Amar


----------

